# confused



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take your meter and set it to 'continuity'.

Check for continuity (actually, LACK of continuity) between all possibilities of the top 3 lug, and the same for the bottom 3 (4 if it's a 3-phase meter).

You should have continuity between the neutral and ground, but not from the 'hot' wires and ground/neutral.

Of course, this test should be done with the main open.

What I find interesting is 'it was suggested' but the teacher was baffled. Who suggested it?


However, MDShunk will have you meg it out. I think he megs his burgers and fries from McDonalds. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The continuity testing that part somecase it will not always catch it.

my genral way i always done is megger it with 480 system and also any other system with parallel conductors too once a while i will catch a bad cable with megger and pull it out and found out it got nicked or pintched somewhere along the way.

Merci, Marc


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The continuity tester while the tool of choice for most electricians is NOT the proper tool for this test as noted a megger should be utilized.

I can give several examples, were blow up's occurred, injuries occurred and in one case a death was attributed to improper testing procedures. RIGHT TOOL FOR THE JOB.


----------

